# Suche spezielle "Ein-Raum" Filmart



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich suche Filme einer bestimmten Machart und hoffe, dass ihr da noch einige mehr kennt als ich.

Es geht um Filme, die vorzüglich nur in sehr wenigen (meist einem) Raum spielen in dem Menschen oftmals Aufgaben oder (noch besser) Rätsel lösen müssen.
Ein tolles Beispiel dafür ist der recht neue Film "EXAM".
Weitere zumindest ähnliche Beispiele sind etwa Panic Room, Buried (der eine Raum ist eben der Sarg...), auch Zimmer 1408 und als Klassiker die 12 Geschworenen, zur Not auch noch weite Teile von SAW1.

Ein paar hübsche kenne/habe ich schon, ich würd mich aber über weitere Anregungen freuen 

Gruß, I. Alk


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Schau Dir dann mal die Cube-Reihe an. OFDb - Cube (1997) und OFDb - Cube 2: Hypercube (2002) und OFDb - Cube Zero (2004)

Vlt auch ein guter Entführungsthriller, der quasi zu 99% nur in Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer und Bad einer Wohnung spielt: "Die Entführung der Alice Creed" OFDb - Spurlos - Die Entführung der Alice Creed (2009)

Ebenfalls sehr gut fand ich die Terror/Geheimdienst/Folter-Thriller "Five Fingers" OFDb - Five Fingers (2006) und "Unthinkable" mit Samuel L. Jackson, der vermutlich eher unbekannt geblieben ist, weil der schon recht "hart" ist: OFDb - Unthinkable (2010) - beide Filme spielen fast nur in einem großen Raum, in dem eine Person verhört wird, und zwar - man kann es sich denken - nicht unbedingt mit Mitteln, die Amnesty INternational zu Jubelarien hinreißen würde 

Evlt. fällt auch "REC" in Dein Raster, das ist ein Horror-Film. Eine mysteriöse Krankheit kursiert in einem Wohnhaus in Madrid (?). Ein Kamerateam, das die Feuerwehr dorthin begleitet, gerät da zufällig mit rein, als das Haus unter Quarantäne gestellt wird. >90% des Filmes spielen daher im Treppenhaus und einigen Wohnungen. Die Menschen werden durch die Krankheit zu so einer Art "Zombies". http://www.ofdb.de/film/132007, is halt die Frage, ob Dir der "handcam"-Stil zusagt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2011)

Die Cube-Reihe kenne ich, die hat mich damals auch schwer fasziniert^^
Alice Creed und Five Fingers ist mir neu, da werd ichn Blick drauf werfen, Unthinkable und REC hab ich bereits gesehen.

Immerhin zwei neue, vielen Dank


----------



## Rinkadink (16. September 2011)

Dogville


----------



## Jazzman (16. September 2011)

hm evt. The Collector, geht eher so in Richtung Saw, oder 44 inch Chest, der spielt auch einen Großteil in nur einem Raum...


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. September 2011)

The Collector hab ich auch noch nie gehört, ich sehs mir mal an... thx^^


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. September 2011)

Reservoir dogs (spielt in einer Garage und sie Rätseln wer der Veräter ist)
Devil-Fahrstul zur Hölle (da wird gerätselt wer der Teufel ist)


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Reservoir dogs (spielt in einer Garage und sie Rätseln wer der Veräter ist)
> Devil-Fahrstul zur Hölle (da wird gerätselt wer der Teufel ist)


 
Den Fahrstuhl zur Hölle hab ich auch schon gesehen, Reservoir Dogs noch nicht


----------



## Sieben (19. September 2011)

Der Totmacher mit Götz George fand ich sehr gut. Spielt auch nur in einem Raum.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2011)

Ja, der Totmacher scheint da sehr bekannt zu sein, das ist auch der Film der am häufigsten auftaucht wenn man diverse Suchfunktionen nach dem Thema bemüht^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Vlt auch noch "Der Bunker" und "Dog Soldiers"


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2011)

Ok der Bunker hört sich ja schon so an da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 

Kenne ich aber beide nicht, danke


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Oktober 2011)

Diese Filmart heißt eigentlich "Onescenelocation". Und dazu passend noch ein Film: Blackout (2007)


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Diese Filmart heißt eigentlich "Onescenelocation". Und dazu passend noch ein Film: Blackout (2007)


 
Danke, wusste ich nicht^^
Blackout kenne ich auch nicht - werd ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## Quabbe (4. Oktober 2011)

"The man from Earth" - Ein Mann behauptet seinen Freunden gegenüber, 13.000 Jahre alt zu sein. Die Freunde versuchen ihm durch geschickte Fragestellungen eine Falle zu stellen, um sein Lügenkonstrukt auffliegen zu lassen - doch der Mann hat auf alle Fragen eine souveräne Antwort parat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2011)

Den kenne ich dank seines gewissen Alters bereits


----------



## 23tom23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Devil heißt der glaub ich, war erst letztens im Kino, spielt nur im Fahrstuhl.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2011)

Wurde schon genannt oben


----------



## 23tom23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Oh sorry, nicht gesehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2011)

macht ja nix, besser einmal zu viel wie gar nicht


----------



## 23tom23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Flightplan würde vielleicht auch noch in dein Anforderungsprofil passen


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Oktober 2011)

23tom23 schrieb:


> Flightplan würde vielleicht auch noch in dein Anforderungsprofil passen


 
Snakes on a Plane evt. auch.


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

Spielt zwar nicht in einem Raum, aber da habgs mal son Film mit nem Typen in einer Telefonzelle. Nicht Auflegen heißt der.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2011)

Nicht auflegen ist natürlichn Knaller gewesen damals aber natürlich bekannt.
Flightplan kannte ich hingegen noch nicht. Danke


----------



## 23tom23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Immer gerne


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Oktober 2011)

Da ham wa noch Liberty Stands Still und Hitchcocks Das Rettungsboot.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2011)

So langsam fange ich an mich zu wundern dasses doch so viele davon gibt


----------



## wuschi (10. Oktober 2011)

hier passt vieleicht noch Four Rooms rein ist nicht nur ein zimmer jedoch hat jedes zimmer seine eigen geschichte..


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2011)

4 Rooms... ja ich erinnere mich den hab ich vor längerer Zeit mal gesehen... unvergessen die Szene mit dem Feuerzeug wo er 10x anmachen soll.
Erster Versuch: *Klick* - nix - *HACK* Finger ab


----------

